# Paulding, OH - Suzy W BABY, O/S



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14200550

Purebred white german shepherd puppy 12 weeks old. Had to be given up due to unfortunate family circumstances. Very nice little girl. Has had all vaccinations including Rabies, and Bordatella (kennel cough). The adoption fee for all dogs is $50.00. Dogs adopted from the shelter have been vaccinated, wormed, and treated for possible fleas.








[/img]


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

aww, why didnt he give it back to the breeder?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness poor sweet baby!!
Look at that sweet face! I hope she finds a home soon. Aww....


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

aww. she is adorable! poor little girl


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Very rural shelter with hardly any ability to offer much more than basic shelter/food


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

OMG, I just got done with a week of babysitting a white male puppy of that age. He was so much fun and cute as all get out, just like her!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

What a sad face!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: kathybWhat a sad face!!!!


I know! Sometimes I hate people.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Echo can take her - does anyone have contacts near here to help with transport?

I'll call tomorrow, but I wouldn't be surprised if she's adopted already.

Terry


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

That would be great if she is adopted, but if not there is a place for her!!!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Quote:Echo can take her - does anyone have contacts near here to help with transport?


I might have some contacts - let me know if transport is needed -


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm trying to get hold of the shelter. They are only open for adoptions 2 hours a week (though they say they return phone calls). I've left one message and tried a couple of other times...

Terry


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Just got hold of the shelter. They said another rescue is picking her up today and should be there any time. They couldn't remember what rescue it was.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Being open only two hours a week for adoptions does not give the dogs there much of a chance!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: nh_terryJust got hold of the shelter. They said another rescue is picking her up today and should be there any time. They couldn't remember what rescue it was.


Awesome!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kathybBeing open only two hours a week for adoptions does not give the dogs there much of a chance!


That is ridiculous!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope the other rescue pulled her.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This little girl also has White Paws as a back up.


----------

